# Craftbeerpi Temperature Control



## grahambayley (19/9/18)

Hi all,

Just put together my Electric / Gas Hybrid Brewing system. Using Craftbeerpi as the system manager.

My Pi is not maintaining the HLT temperature, Ive added a screen shot of the settings, but the basics are 

Kettle is the HLT

Containing 
HTL Temp Sensor (one wire)
A HLT Pump 'Left'
A HTL Heater

So the: 

Kettle's Pump operates as expected
Kettle's Heater operates as expected
Kettle's Sensor operates as expected

But when I set a Target Temperature … the Kettle does not switch off the heater / maintain the target.

Thanks for any guidance 

Graham


----------



## Dubzie (20/9/18)

You need to press that little Car button for it to "run" the mashing profile.
Other wise what you are doing is just turning the element on.


----------



## grahambayley (20/9/18)

Dubzie said:


> You need to press that little Car button for it to "run" the mashing profile.
> Other wise what you are doing is just turning the element on.


Hey thanks for that, will try again this weekend


----------

